# Snowshoe x BLH results in cute :)



## Bottroll (Sep 27, 2012)

Well we wanted to do some experiment breeding while we were in our break from breeding pedigree BSH. So we decided to breed our British Longhair boy, who in Australia can not be registered as breed not recognised sadly, with our Snowshoe Milo  Next heat cycle we went ahead 

This is the dad a beautiful Chocolate longhair British, who carries colour point

This is our big sook (softy) Milo the snowshoe, who carries chocolate 









Her are the results 




























Our little seal/chocolate point girl few weeks till we know for sure. Looks seal on ears rest looking more chocolate lol




































I am a fat chocolate bi-colour 









Oh please give me my son back 









Oh I loves you babies mummy has got you back


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Cute kittens. 
Who's the Snowshoe from? Very new breed here with only 2 other breeders, registered with ANCATS and an ACF body. Neither can outcross to Brits though, they're using Siamese and moggies with Siamese type.


----------



## Bottroll (Sep 27, 2012)

She is not from a snowshoe breeder, She is from a Siamese that got out, from a friend of ours and got pregnant by a ragdoll next door to her, so she is just an accident but a good one. So we took her in as a bed cat  She will be desexed next month and live the rest of her life on the sofa and bed with us


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh ok, would have been nice to see another registered Snowshoe they're a rather nice looking breed. 

Wouldn't she be a Siamese/Ragdoll mix then, not a Snowshoe? Since Ragdolls aren't an approved outcross to the breed, and neither parent is a Snowshoe?

Do you think the little one will be pointed or have the inverted V?


----------



## Bottroll (Sep 27, 2012)

We have been thinking of getting into snowshoes once we re-register in a few months (just taken some time of as went to the uk to see my family for 6 months) We are looking at imp a few  So we will be breeding Snows and BSH 

And yes she is what you say, but we call her our little snowshoe as she is what has made us fall in love with the look of a snowshoe and want to spread out to them 

And she is a point the v will go as she grows and her colour comes out


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_the kittens look nice and chunky,look forward to seeing them grow,_,


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

Breeders can do that I was always against that kind of thing......

But they are gorgeous- and BLH's are gorgeous- wow!


----------



## Bottroll (Sep 27, 2012)

Ingrid25 said:


> Breeders can do that I was always against that kind of thing......
> 
> But they are gorgeous- and BLH's are gorgeous- wow!


We are not registered right now if we were, we would not dream of it  been on a break from pedigree breeding  when we start back up in about 3 months once the kittens we are getting are ready to leave, all non pedigrees are being desexed  so that is milo, casper, and little puss. Sonny will be are founding stud on our re-start, we will be getting 3 straight blue females for him, we are also getting a chocolate sh stud, and then 3 lilac females. One of which will be a tortie


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Such sweet kittens. I really do like snowshoes....one day, one day....


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

They are gorgeous kits!



Bottroll said:


> We are not registered right now if we were, we would not dream of it  been on a break from pedigree breeding


Sorry if this sounds silly, but why does a piece of paper and a registry chance your outlook on breeding crosses? Surely it shouldn't make a difference to what you view as good/ethical or whatever you wouldn't have bred them if you were registered?


----------



## Bottroll (Sep 27, 2012)

kodakkuki said:


> They are gorgeous kits!
> 
> Sorry if this sounds silly, but why does a piece of paper and a registry chance your outlook on breeding crosses? Surely it shouldn't make a difference to what you view as good/ethical or whatever you wouldn't have bred them if you were registered?


No not at all it does not sound silly  and normally I would agree with you tbh. But while on our break it gave us the perfect chance to find out what our BLH carried, as the breeder that sold him to us is less than reputable. He has been know to lie about who the mum and dad was to sell his kittens quicker. Now you ask why care ? Reason is we were going to approach Ancats on re-registration, as they do experimental breeding (for experience breeders) if there could be some worth in it, we were going to try and get BLH noticed as a experiment breed and then use casper as our founding stud for that. So knowing for sure all the genes he carried would of be a plus  We were told lilac mum, seal point dad who carried chocolate, this turned out to be correct  we have mated him to a friends exotic also after we paid to have her tested. Miss biggy lol is a beautiful lilac girl, so if casper does carry dilute, we will get lilac and chocolate kittens 

So this was more to do with a potential breeding program, and making sure what we thought we had we really did have 

Since the mattings we have decided to go back to CFA instead which is why casper will also be de sexed now. We made the choice to branch out, and look into breeding Snowshoes, this will cost us close to 50k to import the founding cats, so blh is not an option right now


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

Why do you call her a snowshoe if she is a siamese cross? How do you know that the ragdoll is the dad is she 'escaped' could have mated anything?? 
Snowshoes are a breed to themselves not crosses.
Just seems a little pointless, why wouldnt you cross mate if you were registered? Alot of registered breeder do outcrosses, I would prefer that to just mating a cross to see what another boy had, you can DNA test for colours now.


----------



## Bottroll (Sep 27, 2012)

catlove844 said:


> Why do you call her a snowshoe if she is a siamese cross? How do you know that the ragdoll is the dad is she 'escaped' could have mated anything??
> Snowshoes are a breed to themselves not crosses.
> Just seems a little pointless, why wouldnt you cross mate if you were registered? Alot of registered breeder do outcrosses, I would prefer that to just mating a cross to see what another boy had, you can DNA test for colours now.


We know because there is only 2 houses on 50 aces of farm land where this happened and the only other cat in that 50 aces is a rag, that and she had seen them matting lol


Bottroll said:


> And yes she is what you say, but we call her our little snowshoe as she is what has made us fall in love with the look of a snowshoe and want to spread out to them


Yep you can DNA test. But why bother better to (a) see the results for yourself as in kitten typing from him (b) Let us see just how well Casper was going to work as a stud himself, like how he treated the queens, etc (c) And give Casper some experiance before becoming a stud that would of had 4 females he needed to service 1-2 times a season (d) have some cute little kittens that our family members are going to have once they are 12/13 weeks.

Is Milo a Snowshoe? No. Does she look like one? Yes she has a snowshoe look, even more so when she sits she has the snowshoe frame spot on to that breed. So we call her our little snowshoe being one or not lol . Do I care what you think about us calling her our little snowshoe ? That would be a no 

And yes many do cross breed, but they should not when they are registered, without your cat boards permission to do so for an experimental breed. you would have your registration removed from you if found out


----------



## Bottroll (Sep 27, 2012)

Now back to what this was about showing of some very cute kittens  and a mum that has surprised me, made me so happy and has been an amazing first time mum, who is so loving, so caring to them. So happy that we gave her a chance to shine as a mum before being desexed.










Our chocolate boy 









Our colour point girl still not sure if seal or chocolate  her brother is a dark chocolate but getting lighter. She has a very brown nose and liver pads but face still looks like it is seal


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Am I going mad, or is there something a bit ...unethical about this whole business? Breeding to see what happens? If I got two moggies together and bred them to see "what comes out", this forum would be on me like a ton of bricks :confused1::confused1: Sorry, but just because you breed pedigrees, it is OK to breed well, basically, moggies? Am I the only one that finds this a bit off?


----------



## Bottroll (Sep 27, 2012)

here we go again lol
We bred them we liked it I am sharing the cute kittens pics that is all. I do not care what anyone thinks of the reason we did or did not do this for. WE DID IT FOR US AND THAT IS WHAT MATTERS good god lol


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Bottroll said:


> here we go again lol
> We bred them we liked it I am sharing the cute kittens pics that is all. I do not care what anyone thinks of the reason we did or did not do this for. *WE DID IT FOR US *AND THAT IS WHAT MATTERS good god lol


That much is evident. Great reason for breeding moggies. Congrats, must write that down. Yes, the kittens are cute (all kittens are), but sorry to rain on your parade, but they look EXACTLY -markings and all- like a litter of ferals I took down from a roof last week. Are you keeping them? If not, I hope they find good homes (being moggies 'n all).


----------



## Bottroll (Sep 27, 2012)

koekemakranka said:


> That much is evident. Great reason for breeding moggies. Congrats, must write that down. Yes, the kittens are cute (all kittens are), but sorry to rain on your parade, but they look EXACTLY -markings and all- like a litter of ferals I took down from a roof last week. Are you keeping them? If not, I hope they find good homes (being moggies 'n all).


Lol they are 50% British so not quite moggies  and yes we are going to breed lots and lots of what you call moggies how fun  :eek6: :scared: Or read post from before

Experimental breeding program (the one we were going to do, and were getting permission to do)
BLH mates moggie or some other cat with colours we want = gen 1
BLH mates daughter once grown up = gen 2
BLH mates new daughter once grown up = gen 3
BLH mates new new daughter once grown up = gen 4
BLH mates new new new daughter once grown up = gen 5 pure breed kittens

So every single cat that was made from cross breading and now is a pure breed pedigreed cat in it's own right was made by mating and re matting as you call it moggies


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Bottroll said:


> Lol they are 50% British so not quite moggies  and yes we are going to breed lots and lots of what you call moggies how fun  :eek6: :scared: Or read post from before


50% is a moggie, not a pedigree. Sorry.


----------



## Bottroll (Sep 27, 2012)

koekemakranka said:


> 50% is a moggie, not a pedigree. Sorry.


:lol: why don't you just go have ago at those that do not look after there cats do not make sure they have good homes and do not give a rats what happens to them


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Bottroll said:


> :lol: why don't you just go have ago at those that do not look after there cats do not make sure they have good homes and do not give a rats what happens to them


I do, daily. I am a rescue volunteer. Why should you be exempt just because you are breeding moggies under the pretext of "experimentation".

PS I have nothing against moggies. All my cats (neutered and spayed) are rescue moggies. My boy is a moggie (50% persian: big deal ).


----------



## Bottroll (Sep 27, 2012)

Lol I give up as these are not moggies they are a British X , They will never hit the streets to be rescued. they will be desexed before our family members take them in as indoor pets only. As I said we look after and care for our cats from birth to finding the right home. we were testing out a few things we got the results now all cats and kittens will be loved Mummy cat has a spot on the end of our bed for life, Casper will be desexed and used as a company cat for one of our bsh studs, both kittens have homes that will love them to go too. So you have nothing to be grrrrr about, we ourself personally rescued over 30 cats last year and rehomed them at our expense of, desexing, vaccinations and chipping Most were then homed with friends of ours.


----------



## Bottroll (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## Bottroll (Sep 27, 2012)

2 weeks old today


----------



## Bottroll (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i love your little colour point kitten, how gorgeous, two weeks allready, time does fly by._


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Im mostly a cp fan but that choc bi colour is gorgeous..im getting a new girl near xmas time a lilac bi colour,im bringing her into my cp gang to add some variety..cant wait-


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Bottroll said:


> 2 weeks old today


I want that one :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> I want that one :001_tt1::001_tt1:


im not falling for this Lymorelynn................ admit you want all of them lol. xx
i know i do.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

catcoonz said:


> im not falling for this Lymorelynn................ admit you want all of them lol. xx
> i know i do.


Ha ha ... well .... maybe  But I do have a 'thing' for colour points :001_tt1:
Still keep trying to tempt my DH with an MC or two though


----------



## Bottroll (Sep 27, 2012)

Our little cp we are thinking of keeping and upsetting my sister we have fallen in love with her  I have also fallen in love with our little man he is so like a BSH kitten most would not be able to tell that he is only a British cross (of course he is going to my wife's mum as a desexed pet to be loved). But we are having second thoughts about getting a breeding program involving Casper going, he has produced some amazing typed kittens with huge big boned kittens with big round heads, in short casper would be a top quality stud if we can get ANNCATS to agree with our idea. If not we will register him with TICA and breed him with some BSH queens we know that carry the longhair gene. With a BSH his kittens are going to be to die for cuteness lol


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

I can understand you wanting to keep a cp kitten they are super cute - I breed Snowshoes in the UK and have been waiting to post until I had a half decent picture of my not so little boy. 

He is Snowshoe x BSH (active reg parents as part of an outcross programme so registered GCCF first gen Snowshoe). He is only 4 months and bigger than many of my adult girls now, he is a total sweetheart too and does the "sit beside you not on you" that I have known in BSH's.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

:001_tt1::001_tt1:hes lovely


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

wow he is stunning and big for 4 months old. i bet you are very proud of him.


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you I am, he is a dude!!!


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Alaskacat said:


> I can understand you wanting to keep a cp kitten they are super cute - I breed Snowshoes in the UK and have been waiting to post until I had a half decent picture of my not so little boy.
> 
> He is Snowshoe x BSH (active reg parents as part of an outcross programme so registered GCCF first gen Snowshoe). He is only 4 months and bigger than many of my adult girls now, he is a total sweetheart too and does the "sit beside you not on you" that I have known in BSH's.


oh thank you...feeding my snowshoe addiction..i just love the look of them. I would love to be owned by one, one day..what are their temperements like? Sorry for hijacking thread..you need to start a snowshoe thread please with lots of photos  pleeeeaaassseeee


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Bottroll said:


> BLH mates moggie or some other cat with colours we want = gen 1
> BLH mates daughter once grown up = gen 2
> BLH mates new daughter once grown up = gen 3
> BLH mates new new daughter once grown up = gen 4
> BLH mates new new new daughter once grown up = gen 5 pure breed kittens


I am entirely in favour of outcrossing and have outcrossed to a moggy myself several times.

However I hope I am misunderstanding what you have written here???

Liz


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

i didnt think you could mate daughter with her father, isnt there a very high % of deformed kittens doing this.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

A lot of inbreeding there - not something I would care to be doing.


----------



## Bottroll (Sep 27, 2012)

lizward said:


> I am entirely in favour of outcrossing and have outcrossed to a moggy myself several times.
> 
> However I hope I am misunderstanding what you have written here???
> 
> Liz


Yes you did misunderstand  that was just for an example only we will be using more than one stud of course  if we do carry on with this


----------

